# Referrer, history, Back-Taste



## Netzwerkidi (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal ein Frage zum Referrer (bzw. Referer): http://www.tutorials.de/javascript-ajax/print-390881-document-referrer-history-url-aus-history.html

Folgender Fall: 

1. Man öffnet den Browser (oder einen neuen Tab) und ruft eine Adresse (www.meineAdresse.com) auf, dann existiert kein Referrer.
2. Rufe ich dann unter derselben Domain (www.meineAdresse.com) eine weitere Seite (www.meineAdresse.com/page1.html) auf, hat man als Referrer (www.meineAdresse.com) die Adresse der ersten Aktion.
3a. Rufe ich dann wieder die erste Seite (www.meineAdresse.com) auf, hat man als Referrer (www.meineAdresse.com/page1.html) die Adresse der zweiten Aktion.
3b. Rufe ich allerdings die erste Seite (www.meineAdresse.com) über die Back-Taste auf, dann habe ich KEINEN Referrer.

Frage: wie bekomme ich ohne Cookies o. ä. raus, dass 3b die Einstiegsseite war und (www.meineAdresse.com/page1.html) so eine Art Referrer war?

LG
Peter


----------



## sheel (2. Dezember 2013)

Gar Nicht.
Mit Cookie, ohne Raten, also als verlässliche Angabe: Auch nicht.


----------

